# Post pics of your "Fastback" zep-Hawthorne or rollfast



## rollfaster (Feb 14, 2014)

While these bikes have been in subject here lately, I thought it would be cool to see some pics. I know I'm not the only one who loves this style frame. They make great projects of all kinds. I'll start with my 1936 rollfast zep.


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 14, 2014)

Was going to post a thread titled "The Seven Dwarves AKA My Snyder Motobikes", but we've passed that # now. There's actually a true Zep here too, but I couldn't get to it for the photos.
...think I have a problem...


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 14, 2014)

Here's one that came from a fellow caber. Picked it up and saw that it was too small!
Lucky for me  I cleaned it and made some modifications:


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 14, 2014)

Here's one that came from the Stockton Swamplands:


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 14, 2014)

alw said:


> Here's one that came from the Stockton Swamplands:




Looking for these truss rods and plate if anyone knows where I can get them. Love this bike!


----------



## geosbike (Feb 14, 2014)

*dp stuff*



57 spitfire said:


> Looking for these truss rods and plate if anyone knows where I can get them. Love this bike!




you got it bad scott


----------



## prewarkid (Feb 14, 2014)

*??????*



alw said:


> Was going to post a thread titled "The Seven Dwarves AKA My Snyder Motobikes", but we've passed that # now. There's actually a true Zep here too, but I couldn't get to it for the photos.
> ...think I have a problem...




So many bikes yet no tanks.


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 14, 2014)

prewarkid said:


> So many bikes yet no tanks.




tanks shmanks!


----------



## tailhole (Feb 14, 2014)

*here's another smanks*

it's my girlfriend's bike


----------



## STRADALITE (Feb 14, 2014)

*Hawthorne*

Here's my Hawthorne with the factory New Departure 2 speed. Absolutely a great riding bike.


----------



## jd56 (Feb 15, 2014)

Here is my 37 Hawthorne.
Just a few items needed to make a Zep I'm told.
The bike is a true forgotten barn find. Lots of age on this one. At present it is for sale too. Swapping out the fenders for some chrome or stainless ones. This needs some work to get it ride ready. 






Changed the front fender first...kinda like the look.








Serial Y76693




Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StevieZ (Feb 15, 2014)

This is my 30 Zep. I found it as just a frame and a fork. So I had some parts laying around and this  is what I came up with. Nice smooooth rider.


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 15, 2014)

Here's 1937 Hawthorne Streamlined Sports Model, serial # F155967:


----------



## bigmagnatone (Feb 15, 2014)

mixed era cycle wards hawthorne zep fastback sport 38-39 frame bars and grips,the rest?it rides super smooth


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 15, 2014)

bigmagnatone said:


> mixed era cycle wards hawthorne zep fastback sport 38-39 frame bars and grips,the rest?it rides super smooth




Cool custom. Looks like some repop Columbia parts & a Rollfast guard.


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 15, 2014)

*Thanks alw....*



57 spitfire said:


> While these bikes have been in subject here lately, I thought it would be cool to see some pics. I know I'm not the only one who loves this style frame. They make great projects of all kinds. I'll start with my 1936 rollfast zep.




Turns out this frame is a 1937 by the serial number f27527.


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 8, 2014)

before:





and after:


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 8, 2014)

*Wow!!!!!*

Great job on that bike Scott. Looks great. How many of these do you have currently?rob.


----------



## catfish (Mar 8, 2014)

bigmagnatone said:


> mixed era cycle wards hawthorne zep fastback sport 38-39 frame bars and grips,the rest?it rides super smooth




Cool looking bike. Nice color too.


----------



## BikeMe (Mar 8, 2014)

*Might as well add mine on here....*

.....all three are project bike's, and i'm hoping to get at least one of them looking good this summer...  1936 American Flyer....1937 Hawthorne....and i think a 1938 Belknap...


----------



## bigmagnatone (Jul 30, 2014)

View attachment 162529[atView attachment 162529tach=config]162529[/attach]


----------



## eddie bravo (Jul 31, 2014)

1936 Comet
different out door lighting, Odd outcome 

Great smooth bike ride


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 31, 2014)

eddie bravo said:


> 1936 Comet




Luvit


----------



## bigmagnatone (Aug 2, 2014)

dfgdsfgs


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 2, 2014)

*Great pic!*



bigmagnatone said:


> lets keep this thread going with everything that is zep comet.Pulled this pic from the web hence the watermark dummy on a bike safety auto brake test



Thanks so much for sharing it.


----------



## bigmagnatone (Aug 2, 2014)

*heres the back of the photo*

heres the back of the photo


----------



## M & M cycle (Aug 3, 2014)

*Michaels newest bike*

Michael picked this up yesterday off a cl ad for $100











, hasn't cleaned it up yet, looks like 1 repaint, can someone tell us the year / model ?, thank you Mark & Michael


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 3, 2014)

skiptoothdaddy said:


> Michael picked this up yesterday off a cl ad for $100... hasn't cleaned it up yet, looks like 1 repaint, can someone tell us the year / model ?, thank you Mark & Michael




I'd say 1939: Hawthorne, curved braces, dropstand ears on dropouts, horizontal rear fender brace.


----------



## bigmagnatone (Aug 3, 2014)

*another old zep comet photo*

another old depression era photo


----------



## bigmagnatone (Aug 5, 2014)

fsdfr


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 6, 2014)

Kind of strange how this thread is titled "zeps" yet I don't think any of the bikes shown are true Zeps. Most look like sport models but I think everyone has taken to referring to that frame style as Zep. Kinda like calling every cantilever Schwinn an Autocycle Deluxe or Phantom. V/r Shawn


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 6, 2014)

*That's why I call mine a rollfast motobike...*



Freqman1 said:


> Kind of strange how this thread is titled "zeps" yet I don't think any of the bikes shown are true Zeps. Most look like sport models but I think everyone has taken to referring to that frame style as Zep. Kinda like calling every cantilever Schwinn an Autocycle Deluxe or Phantom. V/r Shawn




He'll it could have been a sports model or fastback. But absolutly not a zep. I think because of the frame style everyone calls them zeps. I did too at first. I had to be educated on this subject. Thanks jason(jpromo). Rob.


----------



## bigmagnatone (Aug 6, 2014)

czxc


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 6, 2014)

I think it comes more from a lack of understanding what a Zep really is. When someone says Zep to me I expect to see a deluxe Hawthorne with a specific light(s), tank, rack, and locking fork. V/r Shawn

Here is real Zep courtesy of Nostalgic.net






and a later version (different frame)


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 6, 2014)

think it's safe to say if frame looks like this:





or this:





or even this:





it never was a Zep.
The last one is the closest except for the color: afaik the Snyder Motobike frame Hawthorne Zep was available in any color you wanted, as long as it was black.


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 10, 2014)

*37 rollfast motobike*

Same bike,updated pic. For the hell of it.


----------



## spoker (Aug 11, 2014)

zep makes some great handcleaner also


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 4, 2014)

1939 Rollfast_er_


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Oct 4, 2014)

*1937 Zep*

2500.00
http://vintagebikesforsale.tumblr.com/


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## pedal_junky (Oct 4, 2014)

*'36 Rollfast*

After checking catalog images,  I think the rack on my bike is not correct, maybe added on later. What do you guys think? No hole on the fender for a light either.


----------



## Oldnut (Oct 4, 2014)

*Thanks*





 thanks one I know,the 4 for the serial number gets me


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 4, 2014)

pedal_junky said:


> I think the rack on my bike is not correct, maybe added on later. What do you guys think? No hole on the fender for a light either.View attachment 171842




I've seen that rack shown as an accessory in the 1930s Sears catalogs. It came originally with a glass Wald reflector. 
Looks cool on the bike tho 
I see your bike has a common problem of these Snyder Motobikes, several of mine have it too: bent crank


----------



## Houndog (Oct 4, 2014)

Was painted poorly and purple when I got it..


----------



## fordsnake (Oct 4, 2014)

Here are pics of my two.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Oct 5, 2014)

fordsnake said:


> Here are pics of my two.






Damn bro, you make some nice bikes!


----------



## pedal_junky (Oct 7, 2014)

*yep.*



rustjunkie said:


> I've seen that rack shown as an accessory in the 1930s Sears catalogs. It came originally with a glass Wald reflector.
> Looks cool on the bike tho
> I see your bike has a common problem of these Snyder Motobikes, several of mine have it too: bent crank




Thanks. Yeah, they're bent pretty good. Hand-cycle style almost. I can jig them up and press them straight. ( or straighter)


----------



## Firsttracksferg (Oct 26, 2014)

*New to Exchange with a project to identify*

Just joined today and have already learned a lot..thanks.  Can you help me identify the year of my Hawthorne Flyer? What looks original on and what doesn't?


----------



## reginald (Nov 10, 2014)

*"zep" with seat collar?*



rustjunkie said:


> think it's safe to say if frame looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This was on CL in CO some time back.  I saved the pic 'cause I noticed the earlier frame...Looks like it came this way to me. OR not....Why would there be tangs on the braces with the curved rear fender and if equipped with a side kickstand. mysterious.


----------



## antiquecycles (Nov 10, 2014)

*Truss rods*



57 spitfire said:


> Looking for these truss rods and plate if anyone knows where I can get them. Love this bike!




Pretty sure I saw a set of these on ebay today. Search: Rollfast/collectibles/transportation/bicycles

Good luck...


----------



## CWCMAN (Nov 11, 2014)

*36 Rollfast Sport Motobike Deluxe V-24F*

On it's way to me very soon


----------



## pedal_junky (Nov 11, 2014)

CWCMAN said:


> On it's way to me very soonView attachment 178800




Yes. I was drooling over this bike when it was offered for sale. Very cool.


----------



## Lux Low (Nov 13, 2014)

*Old Rollfasts awaiting Patina Restores.*

Some of my Rollfasts awaiting awaiting there remaking. The 2 speed is a zep, the tanks off it to make a stencil of the design.


----------



## Lux Low (Nov 13, 2014)

*1939 Hawthorne Zep*

Forgot about this one 1939 Hawthorne Zep


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## tripple3 (Jan 28, 2015)

*Snyder built*

Okay so it's not a zep but looks like all the rest of the bikes in this thread.  I dig the lines of these frames. 







1939 Peerless


----------



## patr1ck (Mar 15, 2015)




----------



## indiana dave (Sep 21, 2015)

Flea market find from a couple weeks ago. Pretty rusty. Is it worth restoring, refurbishing, making a rat rod?
Frame has been welded at the straight bar and seat post tube, and it appears they welded in a pipe or something where the seatpost goes into the frame.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Sep 21, 2015)

rustjunkie said:


>




don't know how I missed this one. great bike,man! I really like the look with the white Fat Franks.


----------



## mrg (Sep 21, 2015)

like a few others have said, a Zep thread with mostly non Zep bikes, well here is a couple True Zeps, 37 & 38. (sorry I just noticed title says or rollfast)


----------



## indiana dave (Sep 23, 2015)

Sorry about calling mine a Zep. It's the oldest bike I've owned, and a guy at the local swap meet identified it as a Zep. and I took his word assuming he knew more than I did.
Not sure what model mine is, now.
I've seen a lot of pics, but they all seem to have some differences.
Might have had parts swapped from different years thru it's life.


----------



## mrg (Sep 23, 2015)

Ya the name Zep has morphed to cover all of that style frame (Snyder built Rollfast, Hawthorne and a few other badges) streamlined sport, late 36-37 WARDS Hawthorne used this frame for their top of the line with added frame/fork lock, no rear kickstand among other top of the line options. I guess its kinda like when a lot of prewar Schwinn models are called Autocycle Deluxe (drives the Schwinn guys crazy), Owell still a lot of nice looking Streamlined, sport, Motobike models.


----------



## John (Sep 24, 2015)

Just bought this one out of Va.


----------



## jd56 (Sep 24, 2015)

John said:


> Just bought this one out of Va.
> View attachment 239195



Where in Va?

It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?

my FB page
https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue


----------



## John (Sep 24, 2015)

Where in Va?

Rapidan


----------



## scrubbinrims (Sep 24, 2015)

Damn, that was under the radar...still can't find it ebay, cl, or auctions...great bike!
Chris


----------



## bikiba (Sep 24, 2015)

I haven't unboxed it yet...


----------



## John (Sep 24, 2015)

Hey Chris,
When I was hitting the $400.00 BIN button I thought, “I wonder if this bike is next door to Chris”
Getting up at 2:30 am and a cup coffee has it benefits some time.
John


----------



## Gordon (Sep 24, 2015)

*Snyders*

4 Snyder frames, 3 different badges


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Sep 24, 2015)

That is a nice score John congrats!!


----------



## jd56 (Sep 24, 2015)

John said:


> Where in Va?
> 
> Rapidan



About 3 hours from me but, only about 1.5 hour from where I was today for work.
Contact me if you need help on pickup and packing John.
You got my number.
And congrats.  Us old guys are in bed at 2 am eastern time. But not you westies....lol[emoji22] 


It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?

my FB page
https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue


----------



## jd56 (Sep 24, 2015)

bikiba said:


> I haven't unboxed it yet...



Damn!!...very nice. 
I would have been too excited to leave this on in the box.

It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?

my FB page
https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue


----------



## Barto (Jan 6, 2016)

Ok, I really love this frame style and once I finish the 4 bikes I have in the que I want to do a "Zep".  Problem is - I wouldn't know a "True" Zep from something that looks like one.  As a matter of fact, just the other day I saw what I  thought was a Zep frame for sale for $125.00 and asked the seller if it was, he said he didn't know.  What are the tell tail signs of a "true" Zep?  I have a Roll fast bike and love the head badge so would love to fine a Roll fast Zep...but, we'lol see when the time comes.  So, what should I be looking for and what is an average cost?

Thanks,
Bart


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 6, 2016)

Here are a few of mine. I sold the Blue repainted one last year.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 7, 2016)

Someone correct me if I'm wrong but no fork lock= no Zep. Most of the bikes in this thread are not Zeps. The frame in the for sale the other day did not look to have a fork lock. As said earlier in this thread, especially with the earlier frame, people have come to refer to them as Zeps. V/r Shawn


----------



## reginald (Jan 9, 2016)

*Zep bikes!!!!!!*

:eek:Here are two of mine!


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 10, 2016)

*Zep frame bikes or...*



Freqman1 said:


> Someone correct me if I'm wrong but no fork lock= no Zep. Most of the bikes in this thread are not Zeps. The frame in the for sale the other day did not look to have a fork lock. As said earlier in this thread, especially with the earlier frame, people have come to refer to them as Zeps. V/r Shawn




When I posted my bike, and started this thread, I was not yet educated on these bikes yet. The bike I posted is actually a rollfast fastback sport model. Nothing rare at all here, but shares that killer frame with the "true" zep. But from what I gathered, and you're right Shawn, a real zep was a fully equipped bike with a locking fork.


----------



## mrg (Jan 10, 2016)

Not sure of the timeline but I think the first Zeps had this frame/fork lock


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 10, 2016)

Great example and thanks for posting it. So I guess the early ones have the cylinder in the head tube and the later the locking fork.


----------



## reginald (Jan 10, 2016)

MRG, you have a cool frame there....are those fenders OG? If so, those fenders seem 37/38 or later, being longer on the front.  As far as the thread is concerned, I don't care if you call them fastbacks, motobikes deluxe, zeps, etc.  Just post 'em.


----------



## mrg (Jan 10, 2016)

Got two sets of fenders with this bike years ago when I bought it, he said he put these on to use rear stand, the others have duck-tail on both and no rear stand clip, the 37's came with just side stands so my other fenders are right, also don't about that sprocket usually not on a Snyder built Hawthorne but on other Snyder's, I have another one of these with lock and collard seat post, (36) so is that a early 37 model, this project has been hanging in my garage 25-30 yrs and wanted to get so pics, literature etc. to know whats right but nothing or nobody has came up with anything, posted it before but all I got was that it was a true zep


----------



## sludgeguy (Jan 15, 2016)

Here is the before and after of my Rollfast.
It was pretty well roached but I brought it back as best I could.
I ride it to work quite often.
I love the looks it gets.

Thanks for looking,
Sludgeguy


----------



## catfish (Jan 15, 2016)

I've got this... I think it's a good start.


----------



## bikebozo (Jan 15, 2016)

*rollfast*


----------



## bikebozo (Jan 15, 2016)

is there a tank for this example ??  thanks pb


----------



## catfish (Jan 15, 2016)

Walter,  is this your bike? 


bikebozo said:


> View attachment 265623View attachment 265624


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## Wards Guy.. (Mar 3, 2016)

View attachment 291682 This is my Hawthorne, I believe 1937... Has a unique mouse nose delta taillight.


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Mar 3, 2016)

Wards Guy.. said:


> View attachment 291685





Wards Guy.. said:


> View attachment 291680


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Mar 3, 2016)

This is my newest build. Love the chainring. Was rusted solid but now almost a roller. Zep or not this ride will turn heads.


----------



## Hawthornecrazy (Feb 24, 2017)

This is my newest one. Just got 16" of snow so it will be awhile before it gets outside.


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 24, 2017)




----------



## King Louie (Mar 8, 2017)

My crusty Roamer & fenderless Rollfast


----------



## John (Mar 8, 2017)




----------



## Barto (Mar 8, 2017)

Mine's no Zep, but it makes me happy!  Bought it from Gordy   Still looking for a tank for it..as well as a chain guard and rack...no hurry.


----------



## Fltwd57 (Mar 8, 2017)

John said:


> View attachment 433024




Another view of John's line-up...


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 8, 2017)

rollfaster said:


> While these bikes have been in subject here lately, I thought it would be cool to see some pics. I know I'm not the only one who loves this style frame. They make great projects of all kinds. I'll start with my 1936 rollfast zep.


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 8, 2017)

Barto said:


> Mine's no Zep, but it makes me happy!  Bought it from Gordy   Still looking for a tank for it..as well as a chain guard and rack...no hurry.
> 
> View attachment 433037




cool! Looks like a 1938 to me


----------



## Barto (Mar 8, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> cool! Looks like a 1938 to me



38? Awesome, I was calling it a 36.....good to know, I love this bike.  Don't mean to hyjack but I will be looking for a chain guard, Rack and Tank and have a super excellent 1939  Coke Thermometer from 1938 I would trade for a tank!!!   This thing is 29 in tall and 9 Inches wide.  As stated it's in excellent shape...PM Me     Anyone?


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 8, 2017)

Barto said:


> 38? Awesome, I was calling it a 36.....good to know, I love this bike.  Don't mean to hyjack but I will be looking for a chain guard, Rack and Tank and have a super excellent 1939  Coke Thermometer from 1938 I would trade for a tank!!!   This thing is 29 in tall and 9 Inches wide.  As stated it's in excellent shape...PM Me     Anyone?




Yeah the years on these are often cornfused but are really pretty easy:
1936: first year, "collet" on seat post, no dropstand ears on rear fork ends.
1937: "standard" bolt-type seat post, no dropstand ears.
1938 and on had the same frame: standard seat post, with dropstand ears.
I say 1938 on yours @Barto because it looks pretty orig and 1939 had a longer rear fender with the lower brace sitting horizontal.
This is what I've noted, happy to learn something new


----------



## Barto (Mar 8, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> Yeah the years on these are often cornfused but are really pretty easy:
> 1936: first year, "collet" on seat post, no dropstand ears on rear fork ends.
> 1937: "standard" bolt-type seat post, no dropstand ears.
> 1938 and on had the same frame: standard seat post, with dropstand ears.
> ...



Great, thanks for the education.  I think it's fairly OG...the pin strips were re-done by someone's shaky hand  some time ago...a little wavy but oh well....Thanks Rustjunkie


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 8, 2017)

Here's a fastback not often seen, it's (assumed to be) a 1935, but I put 1939 fenders on it.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 29, 2018)

tailhole said:


> *here's another smanks*
> 
> it's my girlfriend's bike
> View attachment 561409
> View attachment 561410



Nice CWC


----------



## JRE (Apr 19, 2018)

My new Zep project. Could use some help finding parts and the year it was built.


----------



## Barto (May 1, 2018)

Picked this up from Krakatoa over the weekend, cool guy, cool workshop (his Lair) super organized and knows a hell of a lot about bikes!!!!
Love the lines of these frames, tney look great fenderless or decked out.  Bought the wheels seperatly and will be swapping them with a painted over pair I currently have on my Montgomery Ward.  Have this Cool Sprocket and crank hanging around, some bars and a skiptooth chain.  Almost have a rider!  

Bart


----------



## JRE (May 2, 2018)

JRE said:


> My new Zep project. Could use some help finding parts and the year it was built.
> 
> View attachment 791825
> 
> ...



Did a little research on mine I think it’s a Early 37 with a factory installed 36 fork.


----------



## eddie_bravo (May 2, 2018)

‘36 Hawthorne 


Eddie Bravo 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay81 (May 3, 2018)

Here's my Rollfast fastback. I've been told it was a 37 or 38. Would like to nail down an exact year if possible. It has some features I have not seen yet on other examples, like the aluminum Delta front loader, aluminum truss rods, stainless fenders, and deluxe troxel with chrome chassis. It also has the torrington aluminum art deco stem and really wide bars. It had a Delta mouse light at one time, but the cover was missing so I replaced it with the defender that's on it now.

I would also love to find a nice original paint tank to put on it, any leads will be much appreciated.


----------



## JRE (May 3, 2018)

Nice I need to find  rack like yours


----------



## bicycle larry (May 3, 2018)

heres mine  from bicycle larry


----------



## Barto (May 4, 2018)

bicycle larry said:


> heres mine  from bicycle larry
> 
> View attachment 800196
> 
> ...



Nice, where did you get the straps for the tank?  I need a set!


----------



## bicycle larry (May 4, 2018)

Barto said:


> Nice, where did you get the straps for the tank?  I need a set!



they can on the bike in primer , I will ask him were he got them ,.  from bicycle larry


----------



## JRE (May 5, 2018)

Anyone have a spare 1936 fork and truss rods  they would be willing to sell.


----------



## JRE (May 7, 2018)

JRE said:


> Anyone have a spare 1936 fork and truss rods  they would be willing to sell.



Did more research on my bike it’s a 39 with 36 truss rods and a Westfield fork. I need a 4 rib fork with the water fall truss rods and truss rod brackets if someone has a extra I’m in the market lol.


----------



## JRE (May 7, 2018)

What’s the difference between 1937 fenders and 1939 fenders


----------



## Freqman1 (May 10, 2018)

My brother scored this one for me yesterday. Has been sitting in a basement for about 40 years so just dirty but solid. V/r Shawn


----------



## JRE (May 10, 2018)

Wow nice. W


Freqman1 said:


> My brother scored this one for me yesterday. Has been sitting in a basement for about 40 years so just dirty but solid. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 804501 View attachment 804502



hats


----------



## JRE (May 10, 2018)

Wow nice. What’s the plane for it.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 10, 2018)

JRE said:


> Wow nice. What’s the plane for it.




Clean, service, sell...


----------



## JRE (May 10, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Clean, service, sell...



Pm me a price for the way it is now


----------



## Freqman1 (May 10, 2018)

JRE said:


> Pm me a price for the way it is now



The bike is in Indiana and it will probably be Christmas before I even see it in person. Once I get it I'll let you know what I'm thinking. V/r Shawn


----------



## JRE (May 10, 2018)

Cool keep me posted


----------



## Barto (May 10, 2018)

That's quite a find Freqman1....is it a 38?  Congratulations...there still out there!

BART


----------



## BLWNMNY (May 11, 2018)




----------



## JRE (May 11, 2018)

Got a little work done on mine today. Bought a Hiawatha girls bike and swapped the wheels and grips out on it


----------



## JRE (May 16, 2018)

Got the tank put on today.


----------



## JRE (May 27, 2018)

JRE said:


> Got the tank put on today.View attachment 808381



Been busy on my bike.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 31, 2018)

So @frankandpam posts a pic today of what looks like an original paint '37 Zep that has the high arching truss rods and built in dropstand ears. My '37 Zep has these same features although it is restored. The guy that restored my bike was the late Mike Mech and I spoke to him for a while about this bike. His claim was that it was a fairly complete, but very crusty bike and started as a real Zep. According to what has been posted before these are the frame characteristics by year:
1936: no dropstand ears, collet seat post
1937: no dropstand ears, regular seat post
1938-1941: dropstand ears, regular seatpost

I will add that the '37 Zeps I've seen with no dropstand ears have the flat, angular truss rods. I'm just wondering if at some point in '37 production of the Zep they switched frames? @rustjunkie what do you say? 
V/r Shawn


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 31, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bicycle larry (Jul 31, 2018)

nother one


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Jul 31, 2018)

I think there were running changes or whatever might be on hand. Waterfall rods seem to be later in 37 according to ads. Story on this one is was bought by seller from daughter of original owner. Bike was "beat up" when she got it as her bike, so repaint on fenders and tank and terrible re-strip. Took most of repaint off and original stripping is correct. New stripping on frame better and seems to be over original stripping. Also of interest is chainguard. Exactly like teardrop cutout ones you see on Zeps, but no cutout teardrops ! Don't know what happened to lights which apparently have been missing forever. And for what I paid for it, bike has definitely not been "faked" and odds of that chainguard replacing one that got "lifted" are huge, especially since I can't find that guard without cutouts on anything else. Gotta love this stuff. So interesting and a fun part of wheeled history.


----------



## Krakatoa (Jul 31, 2018)

bicycle larry said:


> nother one




Can't wait to see some paint on your CWC Larry!

Correct me if I am wrong but isn't this thread for Snyder built bikes?


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 31, 2018)

rollfaster said:


> *Zep frame bikes or...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are all true Zeps black and white


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 31, 2018)

As found 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 31, 2018)

Kickstand3 said:


> Are all true Zeps black and white



For '37 and '38 (which was a completely different bike)--yes. In '39 I believe you could get red, blue, or black with white trim. V/r Shawn


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 31, 2018)

Thanks Shawn


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Jul 31, 2018)

So I see Kickstand3 pix of Rollfast has that same non teardrop cutout chain guard as our 37 zep, which has no reason to not be original. These bikes all built in the same place, enforces my belief, that things changed as parts were available through the year. Also the handlebar stem on ours is period correct, but non art deco (as most Zeps seem to have) torrington that was painted silver, right along with the correct handlebars, pedals,crank,chainring and wheels trying to make the bike look "new" 60 years ago. I am leaving all that stuff as I feel it is correct for that particular bike. Now if you guys could find me a 8 sided Delta and someone would part with a Mouse for less then a million, I'd be set !


----------



## oldfart36 (Aug 1, 2018)

Hawthorne


----------



## oldfart36 (Aug 1, 2018)

Another Hawthorne in limbo! Lol


----------



## lgrinnings (Aug 1, 2018)

1936 Rollfast V-24 after a good cleaning.


----------



## Balloonoob (May 26, 2019)

Got hacked up brazing job by someone


----------



## eddie_bravo (May 27, 2019)

1936-Hawthorne 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WetDogGraphix (May 27, 2019)

It's just too small for me.....


----------



## Balloonoob (May 27, 2019)

WetDogGraphix said:


> It's just too small for me.....
> 
> View attachment 1005059



The truss rods headlight combo looks great


----------



## Balloonoob (Jun 27, 2019)

tripple3 said:


> *Snyder built*
> 
> Okay so it's not a zep but looks like all the rest of the bikes in this thread.  I dig the lines of these frames.
> View attachment 193612View attachment 193613View attachment 193614
> ...



I dig the plate


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Jun 27, 2019)

Last one I had , 36 Rollfast badged Cyrus


----------



## Balloonoob (Jun 27, 2019)

rustjunkie said:


> 1939 Rollfast_er_
> 
> View attachment 577892
> 
> ...



Is that a Hawthorne chainguard original to the bike? Nice ride.


----------



## Balloonoob (Jun 27, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> So @frankandpam posts a pic today of what looks like an original paint '37 Zep that has the high arching truss rods and built in dropstand ears. My '37 Zep has these same features although it is restored. The guy that restored my bike was the late Mike Mech and I spoke to him for a while about this bike. His claim was that it was a fairly complete, but very crusty bike and started as a real Zep. According to what has been posted before these are the frame characteristics by year:
> 1936: no dropstand ears, collet seat post
> 1937: no dropstand ears, regular seat post
> 1938-1941: dropstand ears, regular seatpost
> ...



Yez @rustjunkie what say you? Btw Shawn killer restoration.  Love the bike.


----------



## Balloonoob (Jun 27, 2019)

Wait are these the same bike @Hawthornecrazy @frankandpam ?  After looking at every bike on this thread this one is my favorite. I like @rustjunkie bike too. Bobbed rear fender and no front fender and all.      Only 2 bikes other than mine have chrome fenders on this thread so I think i will chrome out my chainguard to match. Love these Snyder built bikes. Keep em coming!


----------



## tech549 (Mar 30, 2022)

this thread has been dead for awhile,here is mine,all original paint ,hawthorne 39?


----------

